# A Tale of Two Filters



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Sep 26, 2016)

I am looking to add a water filter to my household plumbing system, which receives water from a well.  I would like to filter out any particulates, etc. that may be in the water.  

I have two brand new filter housings that I bought a a garage sale several years ago for real cheap.  I've tried to attach a picture of them but even the smaller size my phone sends is too big for this system.  The question is which one should I use?

GE GXWH30C Max press. 100psi (white)
Kenmore 625-343420 Max press. 125psi (clear)

Usage....Currently I am the only person living in the house.  There is currently one kitchen with sink, two full bathrooms (tub/shower, sink, toilet).  Two other full (tub/shower, sink, toilet) bathrooms will be added in the future.  One dishwasher in the basement, two washing machines (was a two-unit for a while), and three garden hose outlets. 

I am thinking that either filter housing will probably be suitable for my usage, but wonder if there would be a reason for one filter to be better?  

Thanks,

Vince


----------



## KULTULZ (Sep 27, 2016)

1victorianfarmhouse said:


> I am looking to add a water filter to my household plumbing system, which receives water from a well.  I would like to filter out any particulates, etc. that may be in the water.



...any particulates...?

You have to perform a full water analysis to find out exactly what is in your water and design your filtration methods from there. Anything else is just a guess.


----------



## kok328 (Sep 27, 2016)

why not use both, just plumb them inline together?


----------



## KULTULZ (Sep 29, 2016)

-*Selecting a Home Water Treatment System | NSF]*-


----------

